
KwiqFlick – Store and share files, we believe in simple and easy - kwiqflick
http://www.kwiqflickfeatures.com/
======
kwiqflick
We strongly believe that file transfer and storage is an important thing to
everyone, because it's so important to share ideas and information. Right now,
we're navigating through and around clunky ways of doing it and we want to
change that by making these two things seamless and easy.

